

Early developer preview: Retweeting API  - merrick33
http://groups.google.com/group/twitter-api-announce/browse_thread/thread/1e07e332ec3d449d?pli=1

======
brandnewlow
"It was important for us that retweets are easily differentiated visually from
regular tweets."

This stems from a misreading of why people retweet stuff. People retweet stuff
because someone else said something they'd like to say themselves. Adding the
RT: @source is a concession to good manners and etiquette. If every retweet
someone sends is marked as "unoriginal content" I can see the number of things
retweeted in general take a nosedive. Who wants to be exposed as a conduit for
other people's ideas?

~~~
diN0bot
Maybe people sometimes want the status from being associated with someone
famous. People also unabashedly like quotes, as well as being part of a
movement. So I'm not sure if RTing will go down.

Are you giving your own opinion on the matter or is this something mentioned
by the Twitter Dev team?

~~~
brandnewlow
The quoted sentence above is from the documentation linked here.

------
jmathai
Kudos to the API team for letting developers in on the new API features.

Not to go on a rant but working with the Twitter API restore sanity I lost
back when I worked with Facebook's "thing". I don't even want to call it an
API, whatever it was.

------
icefox
When designing API checkout "The Little Manual of API Design by Jasmin
Blanchette’s" <http://chaos.troll.no/~shausman/api-design/api-design.pdf> I
can't recommend it enough.

